# Lay Flat Hose



## ojibway (May 9, 2005)

I'm sure this has been discussed before but I have entered it on the search and nothing has come up.

I'm looking for members recommendation on a 'lay flat hose'.
I have had three so far, all rubbish. Two were the blue hoses in a white reel - first one sprung leaks all along the hose, took it back for replacement, it did the same.
The third looked more sturdy, it was in a green fabric sleeve. But within a few uses the inner plastic split and it has been consigned to the happy hose-reel heaven where I'm sure it will have plenty of company.

Many years ago I had a lay flat hose which never broke or leaked. It was green fabric but I seem to recall it had no inner plastic hose. I don't know what happened to it. We have moved house so many times!

So, my question is:
Does anyone have a lay flat hose with which they are completely satisfied - yes, I know they kink and you have to unwind them completely - and would recommend?
Thanks, in advance, Mike


----------



## inkey-2008 (May 24, 2008)

Cant help on the recommendation, but don't ever put a spray gun on it or let it pressurise as this finishes them off very quickly


----------



## Ian_n_Suzy (Feb 15, 2009)

Hi,

We have been using one of the Blue Hoses in a White Reel ( http://www.outdoorbits.com/20m-flat-food-quality-cassette-hose-p-574.html ) for a couple of years now and it has been a great bit of kit. No leaks, easy to wind back up, no nasty tastes (potable), no kinks.

As above, we have never had it left under pressure, so I don't know if that could be the cause of them failing.

(my only gripe would be the handle falls out of the winder a bit to easily).


----------



## Kev1 (Apr 4, 2011)

*water hose*

We are looking for one as well.
We saw one at the East midlands motorhome show.
It was blue and consisted of 3 small borepipes joined together side by side. it looked substantial but the reel it was coiled on looked a bit fragile (cost about £45 i think) I didnt get it becasue i was concerned the reel would break and it would then be a pin to coil up.

So if anyone has a good recommendation we are interested as well

Kev


----------



## Kev1 (Apr 4, 2011)

Oh you could use it rolled up as well


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

Some of us switched to a wall mount hose reel like this. Not concerned with water taste, rather using a 5 litre water bottle to feed the kettle
http://www.garden4less.co.uk/claber-15m-hose-cart-aquapass.asp


----------



## JohnGun (May 15, 2009)

techno, do you have to unreel the complete hose each time you need water? or is the other end connected directly your tank?

just curious as i have tried all the hoses and none of them are worth a damn, but your idea looks the bizz

cheers

hows the donkey by the way, tell him i said hello, or is it Bonjour :wink:


----------



## stearman65 (Nov 22, 2010)

*Hoses*

I had the same problem 30 years ago, what goes around comes around. :roll:


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

Hi.
It's a flow through reel, I pull out enough to reach the tap and then swivel the reel to the left away from the locker wall and then plug my short fill hose into the right side of the cassette. I run a bit of water through before plugging it into the tank fill point.
Used it a few months now and very happy with it's ease of use.

Donkey is fine now he's got company :thumbup:


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

Actually the picture in last post shows a fixed bracket BUT the ones I and others bought had a swivel bracket (which it needs to work as described) so anyone buying would need to confirm with any seller.

Should be like this one on Amazon which is dearer. I suspect the one at garden4less is an out of date archive picture but best to be certain.


----------



## ojibway (May 9, 2005)

Thanks Ian_n_suzi,
once bitten....I'll have a think about this again, but I'd only buy it if ODB agreed to me returning it if it failed within a year. Should be more as they don't get used that much!
And, yes, I do make sure there are no kinks although sometimes it's impossible to avoid.

Thanks Techno100,
that looks the business - but it wouldn't fit in our little van (James Cook). The flat ones will fit in the gap between the back door and the bathroom wall, perfect fit.

Here's one I'm tempted to buy - http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B001DXIQGS/ref=ox_sc_act_title_1?ie=UTF8&m=A14AYC10H0B2DH
Two for one, so you can have a 25ft or join it and have a 50ft, or have the second one as a spare.

But I am a bit fed up of buying poor quality stuff and nothing of better quality available! I'm happy to pay the price if it does the job.

Can anyone else offer any suggestions?
Mike


----------



## brianamelia (Mar 17, 2008)

*reply*

I have a green flat one. useless everytime you want to use it you have to unravel 25m then you have to get all the water out of it when you rewind it.Great idea in principle not in practice
Bri


----------



## wooly (Oct 3, 2007)

Hi I'll go with with Ian and Suzi, we have had one from outdoorbits for the last two years and it's still as good as new.
Michael


----------



## p1nkie (Oct 5, 2009)

I bought one of these Triple Core Flat Hose and it's great because you don't have to unwind it all to use it and it fits in the gas locker at the back of the van. The only problem tho is the plastic cassette broke while we were away in France, probably 'cos I wasn't too careful with it but it does the job

Guy


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

That looks like a good find Guy!

website don't work too well tho?
same seller here
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Triple-Core-F...andTools_SM&hash=item588df91467#ht_1847wt_901


----------



## p1nkie (Oct 5, 2009)

Link works ok for me, but put 'Godfrey DIY' into Google and it'll be the top item

Guy


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

p1nkie said:


> Link works ok for me, but put 'Godfrey DIY' into Google and it'll be the top item
> 
> Guy


Yes link works ok but buying and viewing larger picture dont? for me anyway.

ebay postage is less :wink:


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

I could be wrong but I imagine the volume flow rate of these triple core jobs will be well down on a 1/2" hose on a comparable water pressure.
Convenient tho :thumbup:


----------



## The-Cookies (Nov 28, 2010)

we have a triple core and as techno says it does not let as much water through as a half inch bore its just convenient for our van just takes a little longer to fill up.


----------



## brianamelia (Mar 17, 2008)

The-Cookies said:


> we have a triple core and as techno says it does not let as much water through as a half inch bore its just convenient for our van just takes a little longer to fill up.


Maybe in doing something wrong but does it not take longer to both unwind and rewind than a normal hose
Bri


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

brianamelia said:


> The-Cookies said:
> 
> 
> > we have a triple core and as techno says it does not let as much water through as a half inch bore its just convenient for our van just takes a little longer to fill up.
> ...


That doesn't make any sense? neither hose has to be unwound to pass water. However the 3 small bores are nothing like the 1/2" open bore for volume


----------



## brianamelia (Mar 17, 2008)

Techno100 said:


> brianamelia said:
> 
> 
> > The-Cookies said:
> ...


Let me try to explain, my flat hose when coiled is flat and squeezes out any excess water when you recoil it.if you try to use it when it is coiled it doesnt allow water to pass through it because it coils tighter on the holder so you have to fully uncoil it to use it, unlike a conventional hose that retains its shape when coiled,hence making it take much longer to use Hope this makes sense
Bri


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

brianamelia said:


> Techno100 said:
> 
> 
> > brianamelia said:
> ...


Yes I get that but the 3 core flat hose does not compress, it's the same wound or unwound


----------



## brianamelia (Mar 17, 2008)

*reply*

Where did I state my hose is 3 core
Bri


----------



## peribro (Sep 6, 2009)

brianamelia said:


> Where did I state my hose is 3 core
> Bri


Maybe I've missed the point but the discussion was about a triple core hose when you posted that you must be doing something wrong as it took longer for you to wind and unwind it. It would now appear that your point was not directly pertinent to what was being discussed. So saying I don't understand why you think you must be doing something wrong since it is apparent that you haven't got the sort of hose that everyone else was talking about.


----------



## brianamelia (Mar 17, 2008)

*reply*



peribro said:


> brianamelia said:
> 
> 
> > Where did I state my hose is 3 core
> ...


The OP was about flat hoses
Bri


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

*Re: reply*



brianamelia said:


> Where did I state my hose is 3 core
> Bri


You inferred it by quoting here
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-1063969.html#1063969

AND the triple core IS a flat hose,just not so flat that it needs unwinding.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

why you two have to argue over a point which does not help the OP I just do not know, it is just schoolboy'ish to say the least.
Or put another way, give it a rest PLEASE.

cabby


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

cabby said:


> why you two have to argue over a point which does not help the OP I just do not know, it is just schoolboy'ish to say the least.
> Or put another way, give it a rest PLEASE.
> 
> cabby


It wasn't an argument? I was trying to establish clarification of a post that made no sense in light of the quote he responded to. End of.

If you read Peribo's post he explained better than me


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Please!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :roll: :roll: :roll: 

cabby


----------



## blondy (Aug 23, 2007)

We have a flat one on a reel as has been mentioned, its been fine,
un roll it to fill tank, then as its rolled up it squeezes out all the water so it can be stored anywhere, very easy and quick.


----------



## Kev1 (Apr 4, 2011)

*Hoses*

Listened to everyones discussions.

1) A normal gardenhose on a reel which has a through feed (therefore only take off enough hose to reach the tap.
_Is no good for us it would take up too much space under the bed locker_

2) A normal flat hose needs fully unwinding to use and the ones I have had often kink inside the outer sheath and they are a devil to sort out and then you can't wind them up because some water remains locked inside.(had 2 of these)

3) The triple bore semi rigid hose looked well made and is probably 
slightly smaller bore overall than a normal half inch hose. However you can use it rolled up and it takes up less space than a normal garden hose.
However the on I saw the cassette it wound on to didn't look substantial and someone has said the cassette theirs was on broke.
I would like to purchase a triple bore one which is housed in a decent quality cassette or on a good quality reel.

Any advice appreciated

Kev


----------



## tulsehillboys (Jul 22, 2010)

Get a short filler hose
http://www.towsure.com/product/FillUp_5_Water_Tank_Filling_Hose
Cheap, easy to use and store. Drinking water safe. Good flow. If you really want belt and braces, a roll up one too. I have never needed the roll up one on a campsite - just for use at home!


----------



## Kev1 (Apr 4, 2011)

Thanks Tulse
We live really close to Towsure and I had looked at those
But to be honest we need a long hose that takes up little space for use on the road. To fill at garages and on sites etc.

That would do the trick at home I am sure

Kev


----------



## tulsehillboys (Jul 22, 2010)

Just to be clear it is on sites etc I am always within 5m of the tap - at home I am 15m from the tap and need the roll out one - I am sure you would very seldom need the roll out one when out and about - just move the van a bit closer to the tap - fifteen feet (in old money) is quite a way - usually I am within a meter or so!


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

we carry a long and short hose Cut a longer one 2/3 and1/3 which can be joined if necessary and a smaller piece that goes into the van and is kept separate for hygiene

Neither on a reel, not collapsible,wipe off with wipes after use and store loosely coiled

Same with electric cable- cover the connection if two needed

Aldra


----------



## Buzzard (Nov 6, 2008)

*hoses*

I've read somewhere "never under any circumstances use an ordinary garden hose to fill the motorhome water tank". Apparently they are not made of potable quality materials. I always used to use a garden hose until I read that. Not that we drink the water from the tank - we always use refilled bottles for drinking and cooking. Now I only fill up at sites where I can get near enough to use my 5 metre potable quality blue hose. At home the tap is about 15 metres away.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

I dont know Buzzard

but were still alive :lol:

I only drink bottled water but that's because I only drink carbonated spring water at home or away, Albert drinks anything but prefers red wine :lol: :lol:

Just use an ordinary hose but use a separate bit to go into the tank (always clean never touches the floor)
also use wipes on tap before connecting
Never had a problem

Aldra


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

*Re: hoses*



Buzzard said:


> I've read somewhere "never under any circumstances use an ordinary garden hose to fill the motorhome water tank". Apparently they are not made of potable quality materials. I always used to use a garden hose until I read that. Not that we drink the water from the tank - we always use refilled bottles for drinking and cooking. Now I only fill up at sites where I can get near enough to use my 5 metre potable quality blue hose. At home the tap is about 15 metres away.


A food grade hose doesn't ensure that you'll get food grade water. I cut one in two and the inside had turned from white to black 8O


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

*Re: hoses*



Techno100 said:


> A food grade hose doesn't ensure that you'll get food grade water. I cut one in two and the inside had turned from white to black 8O


Yep!

Ever seen the inside of a water main when the lads have dug a big hole to mend it?

Yeeeeeuuuuuuuukkkkkkk!! 8O 8O

Doesn't seem to affect the water purity though.

I hope!! 8O :lol: :lol:

Dave


----------



## Christine600 (Jan 20, 2011)

aldra said:


> Just use an ordinary hose but use a separate bit to go into the tank


The problem with ordinary hoses is the they contain lead. And specially if water is staying in the hose for some time absorbing the lead. So if you use a hose made with lead let the water flow for a bit before filling the M.


----------



## tony645 (Sep 26, 2010)

We have spring water at home, I`ve no idea where it comes from before it pops out of the ground, put it in a glass and its cristal clear, until a couple of years ago it was tested by the council free of charge every couple of years and always came up drinkable, tester always said if you clean your teeth with it you might as well drink it.
Town water smells awful to me, all that chlorine in it.
My point is I think its a waste of money paying extra for the blue so called drinking water hoses.


----------



## HeatherChloe (Oct 18, 2009)

I have about 1 metre of clear (ie transparent / see through) hose. 

As I only have 1 metre, it takes up no room - I just shove it in on top of the gas bottles. 

As it is clear, I can immediately see if there is any mould or other gunge. 

I don't need longer than 1 metre, as I just park next to the tap on a site or forecourt.


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

We have a blue, lay-flat hose that we bought on our first ever motorhome night away in 2006. We're still using it.



aldra said:


> we carry a long and short hose Cut a longer one 2/3 and1/3 which can be joined if necessary


That's what we did. We almost always use the shorter bit (about 5m?) which takes a minute or less to roll up around the Hozelock fitting after use.

All hoses and fittings are kept in an Ikea bag in a locker. Which reminds me, I want to get a little plastic box to keep all the various fittings and adapters in.

Gerald


----------



## Ozzyjohn (Sep 3, 2007)

geraldandannie said:


> ... Which reminds me, I want to get a little plastic box to keep all the various fittings and adapters in.
> 
> Gerald


Gerald,

Margarine or ice-cream? We have few fittings etc so a soft margarine tub (suitably washed) keeps ours under control and always to hand.

Regards,
John


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Ozzyjohn said:


> We have few fittings etc so a soft margarine tub (suitably washed) keeps ours under control and always to hand.


Excellent idea, John. I may go upmarket and use a Tupperware container :wink:

Gerald


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

E_xcellent idea, John. I may go upmarket and use a Tupperware container _

Snobs! :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

Aldra


----------

